# missing /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd

## UNIXgod

I tried to use growisofs directly with /dev/sr0 and it failed. I am also missing the links to it as well such as /dev/dvd /dev/cdr /dev/cdrom /dev/dvdr etc.

I have udev and hal installed. my kernel give a warning about udev on boot. I am currently on gentoo sources built with genkernel on amd64

----------

## BonezTheGoon

If you have modified your Genkernel at all you might find this thread useful, if you haven't modified it though I doubt that thread will be applicable.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *UNIXgod wrote:*   

> I tried to use growisofs directly with /dev/sr0 and it failed. I am also missing the links to it as well such as /dev/dvd /dev/cdr /dev/cdrom /dev/dvdr etc.
> 
> I have udev and hal installed. my kernel give a warning about udev on boot. I am currently on gentoo sources built with genkernel on amd64

 

this is undoubtedly related to the udev error you saw upon boot; udev creates the requisite symlinks to /dev/sr0 

did you upgrade either your kernel or udev recently? can you post the udev error you get upon boot?

----------

